
Eliminate Architecture - nreece
http://techdistrict.kirkk.com/2009/09/08/eliminate-architecture/
======
russell
>> ... making everything easy to change makes the entire system very complex
...

I have to agree with that, but then no architectural insight means having to
reimplement at the most inconvenient time. I think making everything overly
modular makes it too complex, but that is not the same as making change
a=easy.

